# Ty: 5,1/2 months



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

This is Ty at 5 and a half months at the Canadian nationals, stacked by his breeder. 







[/img]


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

Sorry for the abrupt post, but my daughter put on the picture and I was supposed to write something and got busy. Anyway you can see the difference from his self stack earlier, and I think over stretched stack, but what do you think? Clearer back ground for top line and croup?


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Honestly, I think he looked a LOT better in your stack. In this one, he looks way too extreme, stretched, and spindly. In yours, he looked more moderate and balanced. If this is what they like in Specialty and that's your focus, then stick with that. Otherwise, your initial stack was much better IMO.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

^everything she just said!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

^ yes, everything she just said! he is gorgeous though........


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I prefer this picture to the other, and I must tell you that this is a moderate and STUNNING puppy!

Lovely angles on him without being overdone!


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks everyone, I was away for the last 2 weeks so didn't answer sooner. The other pic is a self stack, not posed, he just stood up and stopped that way. This one was by the breeder to show me how to stack and I was told he was over stretched but it is difficult to get a pup to hold a pose when there are lots of new dogs and sights to see. I am not looking to show in specialty shows, I had just gone to attend for curiosity. I hope to show in all breed as a pup then concentrate on obedience and then agility, until he matures then hopefully finish him and continue with herding and maybe tracking. He was acquired for an all purpose dog, not just for show.


----------

